# Ford Nailed!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ford got nailed for overstating their mileage figures!

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/breaking/la-fi-hy-ford-cmax-fuel-economy-20130815,0,5924667.story?page=2

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

My F150 Ecoboost was advertised at 17 local/21 highway. The absolute best I have been able to get when hyper-mileing is 19 MPG. Normal mileage runs about 14/17. Even took it back to the dealer--they "upgraded" the software--good for about .5 MPG.

As a life-long Ford guy, I really don't like being shucked and jived! And I *will look* at other manufacturers next time!

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well Ralph, you have some mighty fine choices domestically.....GM. Who can't pay their bills and rely on the taxpayer to bail them out....ditto for dodge....or perhaps the story that they had paid back their money to the gov. That was a lie as well.....or you can buy a dodge and just keep it, youll have to, it wont be worth a damn to you or anyone else in a few years....perhaps you can buy a Toyota

I bought my one and only dodge in 81...lost my shirt on it...was also one of the best cars I ever owned......318 was a good engine, slant six, great engine, resale....sux. I would buy a dodge truck with the cummins/Allison....used

Had more Chevys than I can count, transmissions were always a piece of junk, everyone of them.....would buy one with Isuzu/duramax....used

I have no use for either of them, I don't buy trucks for gas mileage anyway, I buy them to stay on the road and work, at the end of their life with me, give me back as much do re me as I can get....my next one will be a f-350 with Ford/ford......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Always had good luck with my Dodges, Fathers 99 Cummings has 600,000 miles on it and only takes a quart or two between changes and I think most of that is a few seeps and leaks more than it burns any. First truck I actually bought had over 300,000 on the 318 before it finally gave up. Wife's 94 Plymouth Acclaim had 240,000 miles on it with original engine and transmission when we traded it in on her Jeep Liberty.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Always had good luck with my Dodges, Fathers 99 Cummings has 600,000 miles on it and only takes a quart or two between changes and I think most of that is a few seeps and leaks more than it burns any. First truck I actually bought had over 300,000 on the 318 before it finally gave up. Wife's 94 Plymouth Acclaim had 240,000 miles on it with original engine and transmission when we traded it in on her Jeep Liberty.


That's what everybody says hat has dodges....why? They have to keep em! Nobody else wants em.....
Always liked dodge trucks, scared to buy one, just in case I didn't like it......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> That's what everybody says hat has dodges....why? They have to keep em! Nobody else wants em.....
> Always liked dodge trucks, scared to buy one, just in case I didn't like it......


You'd be surprised how hard it is to find a good used Dodge truck, like you pointed out most keep em for ever...

Not because they can't get rid of em but because they like em.

I have an offer about once a month to buy my 99 Cummins, not letting that one go though. It's still practically a virgin with only 240,000 miles on it.

Wife's Acclaim only ever let us down once, first hot day of the summer the battery gave up...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> You'd be surprised how hard it is to find a good used Dodge truck, like you pointed out most keep em for ever...
> Not because they can't get rid of em but because they like em.
> 
> I have an offer about once a month to buy my 99 Cummins, not letting that one go though. It's still practically a virgin with only 240,000 miles on it.
> Wife's Acclaim only ever let us down once, first hot day of the summer the battery gave up...


Same way I feel about my 01 powerstroke, people offer to buy it all the time, beat up as it is, ain't happening....340,000 and counting, took a 900 mile trip just the other day pulling about 12k # averaged 14 mpg...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Same way I feel about my 01 powerstroke, people offer to buy it all the time, beat up as it is, ain't happening....340,000 and counting, took a 900 mile trip just the other day pulling about 12k # averaged 14 mpg...


Same way I feel about my '01 Duramax....300K+and no major maintenance.....including transmission and still get 16.5 pulling. Interior is primo, exterior very good. Gonna keep it and buy me a Tacoma to run in. Just not going to pay $60K plus for a new Duramax and then have to feed it with highest fuel price. Love my diesel but just not practical new anymore......guess I am just a dyed in the wool conservative.....rather spend the big bucks on Ag equipment.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I could drive a Tacoma, what's the mileage is on those...never even checked, they have some awesome commercials that's for sure.....would love to see a smaller pickup in diesel....don't think it's gonna happen anytime soon....

I really don't have any real preference (obviously ford is my favorite) in pickup truck categories as long as it will:
(A) pull a load 
{B} stop a load 
{C) stay out of my shop....not really worried about fuel mileage, as long as it does the other things well, or resale anymore as I tend to keep them if they're worth a damn...

That being said I won't buy a new Chevy or dodge until I'm satisfied that they have paid back all the monies loaned to them with interest...I may never be satisfied of that...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> That being said I won't buy a new Chevy or dodge until I'm satisfied that they have paid back all the monies loaned to them with interest...I may never be satisfied of that...


don't be giving ford too much credit yet, i had a friend in the auto industry as a supplier of parts to Ford. They weren't in any better shape than GM or Dodge at the time the bailouts took place, instead they heavily leveraged all the assets they had to avoid being bailed out. Yes it worked, but according to my friend if it would have failed the bailout of GM and Dodge would have been small potatoes compared to how screwed anybody that did business with Ford would have been.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> don't be giving ford too much credit yet, i had a friend in the auto industry as a supplier of parts to Ford. They weren't in any better shape than GM or Dodge at the time the bailouts took place, instead they heavily leveraged all the assets they had to avoid being bailed out. Yes it worked, but according to my friend if it would have failed the bailout of GM and Dodge would have been small potatoes compared to how screwed anybody that did business with Ford would have been.


I have to give them credit.....they handled their business without a bailout.....why wouldn't I give them credit?
You should too....they didn't come to you wanting money so they could they could stay in business. Hypotheticals? Really?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> I have to give them credit.....they handled their business without a bailout.....why wouldn't I give them credit?
> You should too....they didn't come to you wanting money so they could they could stay in business. Hypotheticals? Really?


I have to agree there. Ford is the only auto mfctr that took no bailout money. Chrysler did it twice and for all that, they are now owned by Fiat. 
The thing that bugs me the most is both GM and Chrysler have an unfair advantage over Ford. They can effectively use taxpayer dollars from their bailouts to give longer warranties, apply nicer paint, etc. or whatever they want more than Ford can.
Ford played by the rules, cut employes or did what they had to do to survive and took the pian, just like any of us would. I respect that and give them a lot of weight when considering a new vehicle purchase.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I could drive a Tacoma, what's the mileage is on those...never even checked, they have some awesome commercials that's for sure.....would love to see a smaller pickup in diesel....don't think it's gonna happen anytime soon....
> 
> I really don't have any real preference (obviously ford is my favorite) in pickup truck categories as long as it will:
> (A) pull a load
> ...


I have a 2010 Tacoma 4 door with offroad 4x4 package. It gets about 19-20 MPG for all around driving. But if I'm using it to irrigate which is a lot of starting and stopping it gets less. I would really like a Toyota Hilux (Slightly larger then a Tacoma, but smaller then a Tundra) that has a small diesel engine, but alas they are not sold in this country for some reason.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hilux, that's interesting....I wonder if they have any plans for the US market, that would be awesome, might even buy a new one (something I haven't done since 06) I would definitely be a buyer....think ill check out the hilux on their site...thx


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The big 3 all make small diesel pickups for every country except the US. 
So crazy it hurts to think about it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Hilux, that's interesting....I wonder if they have any plans for the US market, that would be awesome, might even buy a new one (something I haven't done since 06) I would definitely be a buyer....think ill check out the hilux on their site...thx


You will have to look at Toyota's Austrialian site to find the Hilux. http://www.toyota.com.au/hilux?WT.ac=Toyota_ShowroomPage_SUVSand4WDS_HiLux_Visit#superman

It won't be on the US site. I bet the only way it get's brought to the U.S. is if one of the other companies like GM comes out with a smaller truck with a diesel. Then Toyota will bring it here just to compete with others.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> The big 3 all make small diesel pickups for every country except the US.
> So crazy it hurts to think about it.


Yes I've seen them all in Panama and a couple others like there is a Mitsubishi small truck with a small diesel also. Isuzu sells a truck called the Dmax. Here we call it a GMC Canyon or Chevy Colorado . If it is a truck or even an SUV they are all diesels. My sister-in-law has a Mitsubishi Montero with a diesel and while I don't really like Mitsubishi Monteros is the U.S. hers gets incredible mileage. We drove over 300 miles in the thing up and down mountains and the tank was only half empty.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I have to give them credit.....they handled their business without a bailout.....why wouldn't I give them credit?
> You should too....they didn't come to you wanting money so they could they could stay in business. Hypotheticals? Really?


I'd have to find the links my buddy used for his argument. Was a quite complex argument but basically the gist was this, if Fords maneuvering wouldn't have worked, and it was a very risky move on their part, it would have cost as much to bail Ford out as GM and Chrysler combined. All this came up about the time we bought the wife's Liberty and I was looking more towards a Ford product for the reason that they didn't need taxpayer dollars from the government to stay in business, said friend then came up with his argument and the wife ended up with a Liberty.

Anyways, this country is in deep trouble when big business and banks can pull risky financial dealings and instead of being prosecuted for shady dealings end up getting federal bailouts and bonuses instead. Sets a bad example


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's my take on it. We had 3 car makers left. 2 needed bailouts that I don't think ever should have been granted, but since they were, Ford should have been awarded a similar sum of money. 
It's kind of like having 3 kids inheriting money. Stupid parents will more money to the lazy kids and give nothing to the one kid who plays by the rules, stays out of trouble and succeeds in life. Darwinism would give all the money to the good kid and kick the 2 freeloaders out of the nest. 
I am very close to someone who has a brother and sister that do drugs, go to jail, waste money, crash cars, etc. The other daughter doesn't smoke, drink, drugs. She makes good money and has had the same job for 20 years and is decorated for her accomplishments. 
The parents give the 2 losers money and handouts while the good daughter gets nothing.

I sort of view the government treating the big 3 the same way. They are favoring losers that can't keep their own house in order over the winner that made the sacrifices needed to survive without taxpayer money.
If I were king....lol....I would have let them both go under because anyone knows bankruptcy protection would have allowed them to survive. Maybe someone with a successful business model would have bought them. Now we have a GM controlled by its unions while the non union (like Delphi) got royally screwed


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The first time this happened...back in 81 I think it was.....Mopar once again, but things were a whole lot different.....dodge was forced to accept the terms set forth by the gov....the terms?...all your asses are gone and we have a new sheriff...lee Iacocca....they developed the "K" car and the rest is history.....get rid of the losers and make the company profitable......sell assets....GM still has an advantage over most others with their "on star", a great service that was started years ago when they acquired Hughes electronics....been a long time in the making, lots of money spent developing it....would have been bought by probably every car maker tho....would have been a real valuable asset to sell....and would have made every person a little bit safer in the process....it'll probably fall on its face in a few years because the price will be too much because they have a limited audience.....shoulda made em sell it, get rid of the entire crew, hire a new man to run the company, not an insider, don't hire back the original people as outrageously priced "contractors" or "advisers"....too many shenanigans with these deals, course with the current state of affairs in this country, it's kinda par for the course...

The real deal breaker to me tho, was when GM issued a statement and posted signs at dealerships saying they had paid back all monies borrowed...with interest....turns out it was a lie, they had paid it back but with monies received from additional bailout money......I lost all confidence in GM and the aforementioned company to do anything different than the status quo.....if you ever see some of the salaries these people are paid....you'll see why they fight for the status quo....ridiculous.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I love our GM trucks, too!!!!
Wife and I are both in "pre bailout" GM trucks, so we keep them because they weren't built with the unfair advantage of bailout money. My farm truck is a F-550. 
I probably wouldn't have a problem buying a used, pre bailout GM DMAX/Ally, either.
Would probably never buy a new or post bailout GM or Chrysler.....and I love their trucks. 
Our DMAX ally was the best truck we ever had.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I love our GM trucks, too!!!!
> Wife and I are both in "pre bailout" GM trucks, so we keep them because they weren't built with the unfair advantage of bailout money. My farm truck is a F-550.
> I probably wouldn't have a problem buying a used, pre bailout GM DMAX/Ally, either.
> Would probably never buy a new or post bailout GM or Chrysler.....and I love their trucks.
> Our DMAX ally was the best truck we ever had.


My sentiments exactly....I have no problems with their vehicles, especially either of their trucks, but if I buy new (probably wont) I will definitely buy Ford if buying a large truck, that Tacoma/ tundra looks enticing as well.....don't think we paid them a damn penny....although our lawyers sure have tried to nail them with "unintended acceleration" claims....welcome to America


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> My sentiments exactly....I have no problems with their vehicles, especially either of their trucks, but if I buy new (probably wont) I will definitely buy Ford if buying a large truck, that Tacoma/ tundra looks enticing as well.....don't think we paid them a damn penny....although our lawyers sure have tried to nail them with "unintended acceleration" claims....welcome to America


Knowing the way this scandalous current administration operates, I think they tried to harm Toyota to help GM sales after they took GM over. 
Kinda like throwing weed seeds in your competitors hay fields. 
Very spiteful.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Knowing the way this scandalous current administration operates, I think they tried to harm Toyota to help GM sales after they took GM over.
> Kinda like throwing weed seeds in your competitors hay fields.
> Very spiteful.....


It sure seemed that way. It happened to Toyota seemingly at such a convenient time. Also the complaints about the acceleration seemed so very suspect. But maybe some people just suck at driving and if something goes a little wrong they panic and crash.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> It sure seemed that way. It happened to Toyota seemingly at such a convenient time. Also the complaints about the acceleration seemed so very suspect. But maybe some people just suck at driving and if something goes a little wrong they panic and crash.


I never quite understood that one. I realize you never know what's going through someone's mind in a panic situation but the guy was a veteran highway patrolman I believe. He should have at least been able to put the thing in neutral and let the rev limiter just kick in while he applied the brakes. I had a VW Beetle to get stuck wide open once when I was going down the road at age 19 or 20. I just popped into neutral and turned off the key and pulled over, the throttle arm on the carb had hung up on a wire that had been routed in a bad place by myself. I figured if the engine blew before I could yank the coil wire off so be it, it's would be better than killing myself or someone else. Then I again I knew that car inside and out, you had to to drive a Beetle on a daily basis, I wish I still had it, it was a lot fun, shag carpet inside and all. It may be way more complicated than that these days but it worked for me.

It does seem odd that that situation was all the rage for about a month then it was like the whole ordeal never happened.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

A buddy of mine put his Tundra into his living room through the garage wall. 
He pretty much admits it was his fault and he did it before the toyota fuel pedal scandal.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> I never quite understood that one. I realize you never know what's going through someone's mind in a panic situation but the guy was a veteran highway patrolman I believe. He should have at least been able to put the thing in neutral and let the rev limiter just kick in while he applied the brakes. I had a VW Beetle to get stuck wide open once when I was going down the road at age 19 or 20. I just popped into neutral and turned off the key and pulled over, the throttle arm on the carb had hung up on a wire that had been routed in a bad place by myself. I figured if the engine blew before I could yank the coil wire off so be it, it's would be better than killing myself or someone else. Then I again I knew that car inside and out, you had to to drive a Beetle on a daily basis, I wish I still had it, it was a lot fun, shag carpet inside and all. It may be way more complicated than that these days but it worked for me.
> 
> It does seem odd that that situation was all the rage for about a month then it was like the whole ordeal never happened.


I did get a recall notice for my Tacoma to have the gas pedal adjusted if I was using non factory floor mats, which I am. I never have done it as I never wanted to take the 2 hours for them to do it. I just can't see how the gas pedal would get stuck on the mats I have. Maybe if I was pedal to the metal?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> I never quite understood that one. I realize you never know what's going through someone's mind in a panic situation but the guy was a veteran highway patrolman I believe. He should have at least been able to put the thing in neutral and let the rev limiter just kick in while he applied the brakes. I had a VW Beetle to get stuck wide open once when I was going down the road at age 19 or 20. I just popped into neutral and turned off the key and pulled over, the throttle arm on the carb had hung up on a wire that had been routed in a bad place by myself. I figured if the engine blew before I could yank the coil wire off so be it, it's would be better than killing myself or someone else. Then I again I knew that car inside and out, you had to to drive a Beetle on a daily basis, I wish I still had it, it was a lot fun, shag carpet inside and all. It may be way more complicated than that these days but it worked for me.
> 
> It does seem odd that that situation was all the rage for about a month then it was like the whole ordeal never happened.


Because there was little evidence that it was actually happening, but I can assure you there are still some fleas out there tryin to get their hand in Toyotas pocketbook.....

How about the volvo issue with the same thing back in the 70s....worst nightmare back then was to have a Volvo behind you and a ford Pinto in front of you......


----------

